# Roger Delon Alpine hive



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

http://imgur.com/MNzcCVI


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Is that romex for the frame bottoms?


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

yep


----------

